# Well



## Lady Diana (Aug 7, 2008)

*my zoo*

98 pound Dalmation/Lab "Jackson Polack,Cavi King Charles "Lexi" Stand Black Po "Lady Diana" 1 Quaker, 3 Cockatiels, 4 parakets,6 finches 2 aquariums Goldfish pond,18 yr Russian BlueCat "Slate. You asked!!
Tried to upload pic but my file size is too large


----------

